# Kodak HIE Film speeds and metering IR (Hoya RM-72)



## Garbz (Dec 14, 2007)

Hey all,

I've done quite a bit of work with Kodak HIE before, and I've sort of got it all down pat with a #25 Red filter. However I just bought a Hoya RM-72 which cuts of at 720nm (IR) rather than in the middle of the red spectrum so that I may try my luck with a digital camera.

Anyway I guess you can see where this is going. I could use the IR filter with the HIE. I've had great success with with the #25 Red when I set the Kodak HIE to ISO260 and bracketing up and down 1 stop, but I wouldn't know where to start now with the new RM-72 filter.

Does anyone here have a good starting ISO to pick for the RM-72 filter? Also the camera I'm using is a Nikon FE with a rather ancient centre weighted metre. Is this sensitive to IR light or will I need to meter first and then lock the camera on manual, screw on the filter and go? I ask this because the meter display isn't backlit on the FE. Once the IR filter goes on I won't be able to see the camera meter anymore.

Any tips so I'm not all the way back at square one?


----------



## Kiron Kid (Mar 8, 2008)

Garbz said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I've done quite a bit of work with Kodak HIE before, and I've sort of got it all down pat with a #25 Red filter. However I just bought a Hoya RM-72 which cuts of at 720nm (IR) rather than in the middle of the red spectrum so that I may try my luck with a digital camera.
> 
> ...


 
Garbz

   I burn my Kodak HIE @ 320 through a deep red #29 filter. I focus and meter through the filter. With the RM-72 filter, you will want to adjust the focus for the infrared setting. This isn't necessary with the red filters. The FM's and FE's are great cameras for IR shooting. With the RM-72 filter, don't forget to factor in the 5 stop filter factor. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/38463255@N00/sets/72157602654245577/ 

Kiron Kid


----------



## Garbz (Mar 8, 2008)

Oh wow! I gave up on this thread. I haven't shot my last roll of HIE yet. Why is there a 5 stop drop in light if the filter is supposed to pass IR light?


----------



## Helen B (Mar 8, 2008)

HIE is sensitive to light as well as infrared, so when you add the R72 you are cutting out a lot of the radiation that HIE is sensitive to.

Best,
Helen


----------



## Kiron Kid (Mar 8, 2008)

Garbz said:


> Oh wow! I gave up on this thread. I haven't shot my last roll of HIE yet. Why is there a 5 stop drop in light if the filter is supposed to pass IR light?


 
Garbz

  The 72 filter is nearly opaque. It cuts out more light than the red filters. Because it's opaque, you'll want to use the infrared focusing adjustment. Go with a medium, f/8-f/11 appy. Don't go too small, because B/W IR film is more sensitive to image degradation due to light diffraction. Pretty soon, I'll be playing with the much slower Rollei 400 B/W IR. Just working on a way to give it the "glowing" highlights that HIE give us...  I'd love to see some of your IR images. If your lens does not have an IR focusing mafk, just nudge the focus a tad closer.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/38463255@N00/sets/72157602654245577/ 

   I apologize for th elate response, but I just discovered this group yesterday. 

Kiron Kid


----------



## Garbz (Mar 14, 2008)

I will be posting the images don't you worry about that 

Of course I forgot the visible sensitivity. Last time I used it I was running it with a #25A filter at ISO400 and bracketing +/-1 which got me quite a few usable pictures.


----------

